# Solved: Can't reserve Windows 10 for my Laptop!



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

I have KB3035583 in the updates. It does live at C:\Windows\system32\GWX. I checked the registry at [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows] And GWX is not there. Is Microsoft waiting till the 29th to give me the option to upgrade? Or am I not compatible? Check up top for my Laptop specs. Opinions??


----------



## justramon (Jul 18, 2015)

Microsoft stopped giving out updates, you can't upgrade to Windows 10 at the moment. I think you can upgrade with Windows 10, but others have to wait :/

Also, the download for the installer is gone too.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

I want to reserve my upgrade, not upgrade now.


----------



## justramon (Jul 18, 2015)

Lance1 said:


> I want to reserve my upgrade, not upgrade now.


Oh. I can't read. I have no idea then. Sorry 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

OK! I'm officially a DOPE!! Why didn't I think of this before?? I went into C:\Windows\system32\GWX. Right clicked GWX.exe Run As Admin and BAMM!! It showed up! Crawling under my desk now...


----------



## justramon (Jul 18, 2015)

Lance1 said:


> OK! I'm officially a DOPE!! Why didn't I think of this before?? I went into C:\Windows\system32\GWX. Right clicked GWX.exe Run As Admin and BAMM!! It showed up! Crawling under my desk now...


Nice  Have fun with Windows 10! (Tip: If you become an insider, you get it before the rest!)

Sent from my Oneplus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

justramon said:


> Nice  Have fun with Windows 10! (Tip: If you become an insider, you get it before the rest!)
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus One using Tapatalk


I've been an Insider for some time.


----------



## Ram4 (Aug 3, 2007)

I have 2 laptops (different model)

For one of them I received - reserve notification in early June.

However for the second - nothing till todate. What is wrong.

I have windows 8.1 Pro - Pre-installed
2 required updates are already instilled.
KB3035583
KB2976978

are installed.

I tried various options outlined in

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...10-but-i/848b5cce-958b-49ae-a132-a999a883265b

still no luck.

What is wrong?

Thanks


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Ram4 said:


> I have 2 laptops (different model)
> 
> For one of them I received - reserve notification in early June.
> 
> ...


The best thing for you to do is to start your own thread in the Windows 10 forum. My post here is marked Solved, so getting an answer to your query is slim at best.


----------



## Ram4 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks
I'll do that


----------

